# First Vostok



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

This is the first Russian wrist watch I have bought, it arrived yesterday, at first I thought it had a problem as when unscrewed the crown was as wobbly as a very wobbly thing but I understand that is par for the course with these. I would like to wear the watch and need a strap, seems to be 18mm although I don't know how accurate my ruler is. It came in a plastic box with some paperwork in Russian.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah! 18 mil it is for most if not all of the Boctok's. They go well onto just about anything, but I prefer black leather witha silver buckle with a silver colour watch :yes:

Roy (our host) often has the real deal bracelets in stock for these - signed with the "CircleB" logo, but most folks think they are a bit flimsy - me, I like 'em 'cos they're original. 

ENJOY!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Amphibia Owners Club.  Yep, the wobbly crown is 'normal' - you'll get used to it.

It is 18mm between the lugs. These look good on all sorts of straps - epsecially a NATO (imho). Or you could try a heavy duty nylon. Or rubber?

Our host (RLT Watches) has a good selection. Look here RLT

Don't think you'll regret getting the watch. Enjoy.

EDIT: Ooops: Crossed over with Mel's post. (Ask three WIS's what they think; get 5 opinions!)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Eccles

Welcome & congratulations on your 1st Russian watch, I hope you get many more, & please post them here :thumbsup:

Best Regards

Martin


----------



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Eccles
> 
> Welcome & congratulations on your 1st Russian watch, I hope you get many more, & please post them here :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Just bought another on eBay, almost identical to the first but this time with paratrooper insignia.

I've ordered a black leather strap from


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Eccles said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Eccles
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

One of my favourite dials! That one is a beauty!

Personally I think it's very WRONG to put a Vostok on a NATO  Roy's heavy duty nylons go very well with those watches and he sells a navy blue one. Mine looks like this, although it's on a TF nylon:










This is how a Vostok on a RLT nylon looks like:



















Anyway, congrats!!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

An idea of what an Amphibia on a black rubber strap follows;


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> An idea of what an Amphibia on a black rubber strap follows;


Is that one of Roy's straps or one of those Russian ones?

BTW, it's a nice touch the date at 6 on these new ones... I like it!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Personally I think it's very WRONG to put a Vostok on a NATO


Yeah, so wrong, it's right.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

stefano34 said:


> An idea of what an Amphibia on a black rubber strap follows;


I like that one were did you get it from please

bowie


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think it's very WRONG to put a Vostok on a NATO
> ...


PÐ°Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´ÐºÐ°.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

chris l said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think it's very WRONG to put a Vostok on a NATO
> ...


I don't think so, but can understand you purist









I'll reveal you a secret: svtrrts occasionally has a russian nato type strap.... quite good. Only black, rough and course like a truly sovietic item ;-)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Just got one of my own. I think I like that RLT heavy nylon strap on it....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's how they look... Mach as a blue one


----------



## devexwarrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You say it is 18mm for these Vostoks, I note these are Soviet ones is it still 18mm for the newer ones? I have a nice Airborne which I picked up in Moscow a couple of years ago and the leather isn't great. You aren't missing anything with the Russian manual if the newer ones are anything to go by-I speak Russian and it is a very basic instuction leaflet, though the warranty is 2 years and it says the watch should last 10 years minimum in normal use.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

devexwarrior said:


> You say it is 18mm for these Vostoks, I note these are Soviet ones is it still 18mm for the newer ones? I have a nice Airborne which I picked up in Moscow a couple of years ago and the leather isn't great. You aren't missing anything with the Russian manual if the newer ones are anything to go by-I speak Russian and it is a very basic instuction leaflet, though the warranty is 2 years and it says the watch should last 10 years minimum in normal use.


Yeap, the new ones are also 18mm except the Ministry cases (the cushion cased ones), those are 22mm.

As far as I know, these watches used to be made and sold by the factory without a strap, so it would be fitted later by the owner or the reseller.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Blimey everyones getting these including me  my first foray into Russian watches too!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> Blimey everyones getting these including me  my first foray into Russian watches too!


Those KGBs are nice, a lot nicer than the ones with the shield at 9.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

These are all a lot nicer in the flesh so to speak compared to pictures of them I was really impressed with the solid look and feel of mine I too wondered about the wobbly crown thing! mine was running a tad too fast but with some tweaking its getting better, a little more tweak tonight should see it pretty accurate


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> These are all a lot nicer in the flesh so to speak compared to pictures of them I was really impressed with the solid look and feel of mine I too wondered about the wobbly crown thing! mine was running a tad too fast but with some tweaking its getting better, a little more tweak tonight should see it pretty accurate


If it's new, don't tweak too much, let the movement settle. After a month or so it should be within 10 seconds a day (all the ones I had were old and within that range).

The worst thing about them IMHO is the plated bezel but it's a part that costs US$5 so it's easily fixed. The plexi crystal might get some scratches too but, being plexi, you can make all of them go away with polywatch. It's a watch cheap as chips that goes and goes like a Russian tank!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > These are all a lot nicer in the flesh so to speak compared to pictures of them I was really impressed with the solid look and feel of mine I too wondered about the wobbly crown thing! mine was running a tad too fast but with some tweaking its getting better, a little more tweak tonight should see it pretty accurate
> ...


Thanks for the tip Kutosov it probably hasnt had much use as its in very clean condition so will take your advice. Would be happy with 10 seconds


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Had one (or two) of these on my list for a while. May well be my fist purchace of the new year.

Love the look of the nylon, works really well. Thanks Kutusov :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Shmoog said:


> Had one (or two) of these on my list for a while. May well be my fist purchace of the new year.
> 
> Love the look of the nylon, works really well. Thanks Kutusov :thumbsup:


Thank Mach, he's the one who showed them to me and how good they look on these Vostoks :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Shmoog said:
> 
> 
> > Had one (or two) of these on my list for a while. May well be my fist purchace of the new year.
> ...


They do seem to suit these Vostoks rather well :yes:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

heres one of mine


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sangman2000 said:


> heres one of mine


There's another good example on how they turn from blue to green! It's rather nice but also makes it a bit of a problem when it comes to choose a strap colour. Blue would be the obvious choice (mine was on a navy blue strap) but then you might end up with a green dial on a blue strap :bad:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Here's how they look... Mach as a blue one


Thanks, I did order that one, either black or blue. The dial of my model is a very dynamic blue-green (teal) that changes with the light. Quite lovely for a submariner's watch.


----------

